# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess Her Ethnicity

## Odysseus

She's a biblical theologian in the UK who turned into an Atheist , can you guess her ethnicity?

----------


## John Doe

Jewish? Greek? Italian?

----------


## Odysseus

> Jewish? Greek? Italian?


Interesting , If you had to choose between those 3 which one would you choose?

----------


## Maciamo

South Spanish?

----------


## Odysseus

> South Spanish?


sorry Maciamo she's not Spanish , 

It turns out she is actually half-British & half Greek.

----------


## Diomedes

Did not expect this. She also looks like Egyptian of the old times.




> sorry Maciamo she's not Spanish , 
> 
> It turns out she is actually half-British & half Greek.

----------


## Angela

It depends on the picture for me. In this one, if she were in the US, people, including me, would assume she was Hispanic. I could easily believe it if people were to tell me she was part American Indian. 


In certain other ones now that it's been revealed she's half Greek I can sort of see it, but honestly, my first impression was that she was non-European. I think she has a rather unusual phenotype given her ancestry.

----------


## Diomedes

This talk about Bible she gave made me look at Gnosticism once again ...

----------


## davef

Totally surprised that that's her background, she looks very (west) Asian.

----------


## davef

Going by the first three pics, I would've guessed Asia Minor or Levantine. Great looking woman, for sure.

Read that her dad is Greek and mom, British. I wonder if her dad is a Pontic Greek going by her Middle Eastern features.

----------


## Ziober

These brothers are southern spanish, and very common andalusian look like.

----------

